# Mare with constant swollen udder now expressing blood.



## bearTessy (22 January 2018)

Hi all, 

First things first, she has been seen by 3 different vets and vet is coming out again on Monday.

Tessy has had one swollen teat for about 2 years,  its swollen but not sore, hot or typical mastitis looking. 

Initially it would just drain clear fluid like colostrum until a month or so ago when it started to drain clotted blood. 

A bit of background: Tessy's last foal was 4/ 5 years ago and she has not seen a stallion since so definitely not in foal !! 

She has had the udder:
ultrasounded- all clear 
General Blood tests- all clear
Liquid sample from the teat- all clear
Antibiotics for a month- no affect
regumate- no affect
Prascend ( doesn't have cushings disease but was worth a try- no affect.


As soon as i spotted the blood vet was out, he prescribed more antibiotics and the regumate. 

The antibiotics have cleared the clotted blood and its not mainly clear with some blood especially first thing in the morning. 

All of her stomach up to her girth swells if shes kept in, 

Teat goes down with exercise but is still very large . 

I have tried not milking it , this makes is 10000 X worse ....

So currently milked twice a day to releave the pressure. 

I'm not really sure what to do next, the vet suggested last time about scanning her ovaries. 

Clutching at straws here, but has anyone experienced anything similar ? 

Also shes not overweight  so not down to this.


----------



## Sallyfinn (22 January 2018)

I am a human doctor not a horsey one, but I would suggest either a drug to dry up milk, or surgical removal. Even if it isn't malignant or nasty I assume it's uncomfortable.


----------



## bearTessy (22 January 2018)

Sallyfinn said:



			I am a human doctor not a horsey one, but I would suggest either a drug to dry up milk, or surgical removal. Even if it isn't malignant or nasty I assume it's uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I shall ask the vet if they have anything which could stop her lactating. We have been advised operating would be far too risky , she would likely bleed to death or get an infection . Also once the teat is removed unless each gland is she may still produce the liquid but have no where to drain it. 

It's proving to be difficult, thank you for your suggestion & taking the time to read !


----------



## Farcical1 (22 January 2018)

Humans can have a tumour on the pituitary gland called a prolactinoma. It makes them produce milk when not pregnant; it is generally a benign tumour and responds well to treatment. I&#8217;ve no idea if there is an equivalent in horses but it would be worth asking the vet.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (22 January 2018)

Has her heart been checked?  Not quite the same thing, but I knew a gelding with heart failure and his stomach/sheath used to swell sometimes.


----------



## bearTessy (23 January 2018)

Farcical1 said:



			Humans can have a tumour on the pituitary gland called a prolactinoma. It makes them produce milk when not pregnant; it is generally a benign tumour and responds well to treatment. I&#8217;ve no idea if there is an equivalent in horses but it would be worth asking the vet.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ! have spent this morning flicking through articles on this, will certainly mention to the vet.


----------



## bearTessy (23 January 2018)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			Has her heart been checked?  Not quite the same thing, but I knew a gelding with heart failure and his stomach/sheath used to swell sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think her heart has been checked ....   I will also mention this to the vet,  I think there is something quite serious going on somewhere in her body. The majority of previous treatment has focused on the udder itself, when in fact it could be something elsewhere and the udder is a side effect. 

I'm trying to remain positive/ hopeful !


----------



## Farcical1 (23 January 2018)

If your vet can&#8217;t sort this, then it sounds like it&#8217;s time for a referral for a second opinion. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## Sallyfinn (23 January 2018)

Farcical1 said:



			Humans can have a tumour on the pituitary gland called a prolactinoma. It makes them produce milk when not pregnant; it is generally a benign tumour and responds well to treatment. Ive no idea if there is an equivalent in horses but it would be worth asking the vet.
		
Click to expand...

A pituitary gland tumour won't make her lactate in just one teat


----------



## iknowmyvalue (23 January 2018)

Has she had her ovaries scanned? I would guess that a cyst or mass on an ovary could cause abnormal hormone release and be affecting her udder?


----------



## JJS (23 January 2018)

As a short term measure to make her more comfortable, could you treat her like she's just had a foal taken off her to see if this dries up the milk i.e. cut back on her hard feed, give her Epsom salts in her dinner, and encourage gentle movement if you can. Hopefully your vet gets to the bottom of it soon!


----------



## dominobrown (23 January 2018)

What do you feed her? A horse I had in for schooling kept producing milk. Had to take her off alfa, soya oil, any feed that effected hormones and rich grass.
I think the other suggestions are worth a try and sounds a lot more serious than the hprse i had but maybe worth a try?


----------



## bearTessy (23 January 2018)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Has she had her ovaries scanned? I would guess that a cyst or mass on an ovary could cause abnormal hormone release and be affecting her udder?
		
Click to expand...

 Our new vets said this would be the next step , she's taken a turn for the worse with the teat just expressing blood and lumps of tissue now . So vet is out first thing tomorrow .


----------



## bearTessy (23 January 2018)

JJS said:



			As a short term measure to make her more comfortable, could you treat her like she's just had a foal taken off her to see if this dries up the milk i.e. cut back on her hard feed, give her Epsom salts in her dinner, and encourage gentle movement if you can. Hopefully your vet gets to the bottom of it soon!
		
Click to expand...

Hi , we have tried this before and it does not help at all , she's on Epsom salts now whilst it's producing blood  and literally gets a handfull of pony nuts with her joint ado . We tried no feed only Adlib hay and putting her out on poor quality grass . No change . 

Me too ! They are coming tomorrow morning so I'm hoping they have an action plan.


----------



## bearTessy (23 January 2018)

dominobrown said:



			What do you feed her? A horse I had in for schooling kept producing milk. Had to take her off alfa, soya oil, any feed that effected hormones and rich grass.
I think the other suggestions are worth a try and sounds a lot more serious than the hprse i had but maybe worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

Hi , she's fed a handful of pony nuts with her joint aid , we've tried removing all hard feed previously and it has no effect .  Again grass quality isn't superb here , she's out most days with adlib hay . 

It's something quite serious I think and there's some niggling doubt in my mind that she's going to come out of it in one piece !!


----------



## claret09 (23 January 2018)

I hope you find a solution. my fear would be that there is something sinister going on somewhere, I really hope I am proved wrong and everything is ok


----------



## dominobrown (23 January 2018)

bearTessy said:



			Hi , she's fed a handful of pony nuts with her joint aid , we've tried removing all hard feed previously and it has no effect .  Again grass quality isn't superb here , she's out most days with adlib hay . 

It's something quite serious I think and there's some niggling doubt in my mind that she's going to come out of it in one piece !!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds if you have tried all the obvious routes. I think its quite rare, especially in this country but you may be going down the route of, or horse equivlant, a hysterectomy? I googled it and there are cases of it being done in horses. You really need a vet who is going to look into why its happening. The tummy swelling to girth etc is really strange too. Please keep us updated as it sounds really unusual. Best of luck and it may be worth referring to a vet school or specialist.


----------



## NZJenny (23 January 2018)

Nothing constructive to add, other than all the best and jingles for a positive outcome.  Please let us know.


----------



## twiggy2 (24 January 2018)

Hope turns out ok OP


----------



## Sheep (24 January 2018)

NZJenny said:



			Nothing constructive to add, other than all the best and jingles for a positive outcome.  Please let us know.
		
Click to expand...

This, fingers tightly crossed for you - your little mare was (and is!) a real HHO favourite so I am sorry to hear she's not well. Hoping for good news, poor mare, sounds very unpleasant.


----------



## bearTessy (24 January 2018)

claret09 said:



			I hope you find a solution. my fear would be that there is something sinister going on somewhere, I really hope I am proved wrong and everything is ok
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I am well prepared for it being something sinister, it's not normal at all. 

I think previous vets have focused too much on the teat and not thought it's probably a side effect of something else in the body going wrong. 

We are prepared for the worst case scenario . 

Thanks


----------



## bearTessy (24 January 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Sounds if you have tried all the obvious routes. I think its quite rare, especially in this country but you may be going down the route of, or horse equivlant, a hysterectomy? I googled it and there are cases of it being done in horses. You really need a vet who is going to look into why its happening. The tummy swelling to girth etc is really strange too. Please keep us updated as it sounds really unusual. Best of luck and it may be worth referring to a vet school or specialist.
		
Click to expand...

 It's frustrating as it does feel like we have  tried to eliminate so many factors, and it still persists.  

We did discuss this with previous vets who advised it's extremely dangerous  there is a high risk of infection or the mare bleeding to death due to the blood supply in this area. 

 I think the swelling is fluid settling in the lowest point , but it's never been checked what this fluid is. 

Thank you, unfortunately no insurance companies will touch her now after the amount of previous treatment she has received so I am paying for it all.  We've just moved into our first house so it's not the best timing but would live in a tent if it meant getting her better. We have a brilliant vets nearby (Oakham vets) so they might be our next cry for help !


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2018)

Good luck for today.


----------



## ester (24 January 2018)

honestly at this point I would just ask for a referral. Your vets don't know what it is and have eliminated the more obvious. I am a little surprised that they haven't been in touch with someone with more experience in this area if they are out of ideas themselves.


----------



## bearTessy (25 January 2018)

Update - 

Vet ultra sounded her ovaries and womb which were perfectly normal . Took bloods for a full test . He also  scanned her udder which was full to the brim with fluids , tissue around it looked normal . 

Vet suspects cancer or a vital organ failing so bloods will be back by Monday showing this .  If they come back clear he will refer her to Newmarket . 

The issue being no one will insure her and I don't know how much I can afford treatment wise . I feel a bit like I'm signing her death certificate . 

Feeling pretty rubbish at the moment and had a good cry at poor Tessy . 

Quality of life is the most important thing here and I wouldn't force her to stay longer than she needs to for my own happiness. At 15 she's had a hard life , but I know and take comfort in the fact the last 5 years of her life have been filled with love and good times .


----------



## Farcical1 (25 January 2018)

So sorry to hear that, but at least you are getting some answers. 
You will no doubt make the right choice when the time comes. Be kind to yourself and give your lovely Horse lots of hugs.


----------



## ester (25 January 2018)

Aww hugs, yes quality of life has to be the most important thing and she has definitely had a fabulous time with you, it's also really hard when you don't even have a diagnosis so you cannot decide whether treatment is possible, how likely it is to work, or affordable but you are definitely doing the best you can. x.


----------



## exracehorse (25 January 2018)

Keep us updated.  Dont know what to say really.  But thinking of you both


----------



## nikicb (25 January 2018)

Oh goodness, poor Tessy.  You and she really have been through the mill since you got her.  Thinking of you both.  xx


----------



## Fools Motto (25 January 2018)

just want you to know that I'm thinking of you too. x


----------



## Po Knee (25 January 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			just want you to know that I'm thinking of you too. x
		
Click to expand...

Me too. You've always done, and will always do your best for Tessy. She's a lucky girl to have you. x


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 January 2018)

What a rubbish and uncertain time for you. You've always done a great job with Tessy, who's one of my favourite HHO horses.

Thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 January 2018)

Thinking of you.  I don't really know the back story, but I think this little one has been lucky to find you.


----------



## Spottyappy (25 January 2018)

Thinking of you and Tessy. 
Hope results are better than you dare hope, although without insurance I appreciate investigations maybe limited, but at the moment it doesnt sound as if she is in any pain, or suffering in any way.
I know youll do your best for her, as you always have.


----------



## chaps89 (25 January 2018)

I remember when you first got Tessy, she's had a wonderful life since arriving with you. I'll be thinking of you when you get the results and hoping for the best.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 January 2018)

Sorry to hear this Ive followed Tessy and Dolly since eagerly awaiting Dollys birth on here years ago. I hope you get some good news xx


----------



## Zero00000 (26 January 2018)

Another who can remember when you got her, and waiting for Dolly to arrive.
Your all in my thought, hoping for good new


----------



## bearTessy (26 January 2018)

Thank you everyone , 


I think the hardest thing to stomach at the moment is , she's so fit , she's going the best she ever has ! She's in work 6 days a week , is eating , weeing , drinking , pooing .  I know her like the back of my hand , as we all know our own horses . And she's doing well . 

Obviously a large part of the next move is dependant on these bloods and if it's something extremely serious she will have one last gallop round the farm and my wonderful friend who has been so supportive and is a vet nurse said she would hold her for me . 

If they come back clear we will try and investigate as much as possible but sadly it is money dependant . We moved into our first home over Christmas and its not an easy time as far as money goes . My other half loves Tessy and would help as much as possible , but there's only so much you can expect someone to do . 

She's 16 this year , I'm trying to be sensible and not selfish .

Doesn't make it any less painful


----------



## mytwofriends (26 January 2018)

Gosh, just read the update. You sound a wonderful and selfless owner, and whatever the outcome you have your horses wellbeing at heart. 

Chin up, and here are some hugs to help. X


----------



## OldNag (26 January 2018)

Tessy really is a lucky girl - she landed on her hooves when she found you.  

She has had a wonderful past few years so please please do not feel guilty about whatever decisions you make. Xx


----------



## SEL (26 January 2018)

Welling up reading this - keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## BeingKate (26 January 2018)

No pearls of wisdom I'm afraid but I just wanted to say wow, what a wonderful selfless owner you are and how lucky is Tessy to find you. Whatever the outcome is, I know you will do the right thing just from reading this post. Lots of love and masses of luck xxx


----------



## NZJenny (28 January 2018)

Have just read your update.  Hugs and everything crossed for you.


----------



## bearTessy (29 January 2018)

Thanks all, 

Still waiting for a phone call, feel so sick and nervous. 

I'm 100% sure its Lymphoma cancer. 

Despite this a small part of me is holding out hope....


----------



## SEL (29 January 2018)

bearTessy said:



			Thanks all, 

Still waiting for a phone call, feel so sick and nervous. 

I'm 100% sure its Lymphoma cancer. 

Despite this a small part of me is holding out hope....
		
Click to expand...

Sending lots of virtual hugs your way xx


----------



## Gloi (29 January 2018)

Sending love to you and Tessy


----------



## Cecile (29 January 2018)

bearTessy said:



			Thanks all, 

Still waiting for a phone call, feel so sick and nervous. 

I'm 100% sure its Lymphoma cancer. 

Despite this a small part of me is holding out hope....
		
Click to expand...

Nothing worse than waiting for a phone call, thinking of you this morning


----------



## Farcical1 (29 January 2018)

Fingers crossed you get a definitive diagnosis. At least then you can make decisions based on facts rather than &#8220;what ifs&#8221;. 
I&#8217;ve no doubt you&#8217;ll do the best for your mare; sending you lots of moral support.


----------



## Spottyappy (29 January 2018)

bearTessy said:



			Thanks all, 

Still waiting for a phone call, feel so sick and nervous. 

I'm 100% sure its Lymphoma cancer. 

Despite this a small part of me is holding out hope....
		
Click to expand...

Been thinking of you.
Any news yet?


----------



## bearTessy (30 January 2018)

It's not cancer ....

Bloods and sample came back clear . 

Liver functioning 100%. As is heart . 

We've been prescribed some steroids to help reduce the swelling and referred to Newmarket equine hospital . 

I've also purchased some udder mint which reduced the swelling. Last night . 

The mystery continues .....


----------



## Red-1 (30 January 2018)

bearTessy said:



			It's not cancer ....

Bloods and sample came back clear . 

Liver functioning 100%. As is heart . 

We've been prescribed some steroids to help reduce the swelling and referred to Newmarket equine hospital . 

I've also purchased some udder mint which reduced the swelling. Last night . 

The mystery continues .....
		
Click to expand...

Well that is good news! 

It is also good news that she is feeling well in herself and eating. 

Hopefully it will turn out to be a localised issue that is soon put right.


----------



## meleeka (30 January 2018)

Well thats a bit of unexpected good news!

Fingers crossed you can get to the cause of it.


----------



## Farcical1 (30 January 2018)

Excellent news although I guess it still leaves you with a mystery. Horses do like to keep us guessing!


----------



## TheresaW (30 January 2018)

Have just seen the update on FB. So pleased nothing sinister has been found. Really hope you get to the bottom of it soon.

Shes looking fab in the video you posted xx


----------



## bearTessy (30 January 2018)

Thanks all, 

We've got a few routes and options to consider now. 

I am happy with the result, if it was cancer all the doors were closed and without a doubt PTS was the only way forward. Which I would have felt terrible doing because she looks the best she's ever been !!

Our current vet isn't too sure what Newmarket will consider doing, I am going to give them a call and see what they say first.  Also organise a payment plan, as like I mentioned earlier no insurance company has/will touch her with a barge pole . 

The last vets excluded everything apart from death !  Even routine dental care that we paid for during that time but went on her vet records were excluded....

I don't think I have ever had a year with Tessy in which she's not had some form of medical issues ( 6 years!!).

It's a good job she is loved.


----------



## Annagain (30 January 2018)

So pleased it's good news (or at least not bad news). If you have a good credit rating it might be worth applying for a 0% on purchases credit card with a good long time to pay off. I did this when we had a £2k bill for my boy's stay in horsepital. I have a savings account for emergencies but it made more financial sense to leave it where it was, earning a tiny bit of interest and to pay no interest on the credit card. I cut the card up as soon as I had paid for the treatment and set up a direct debit (£80 a month for 30 months) to have it paid off by the time the deal runs out. I don't miss the £80 a month and I still have my emergency fund. Money saving expert has lots of good advice on the best cards for your circumstances. Don't apply too soon though as it's often only purchases in the first two months that are valid for the 0% deal - check when it runs out and work out when to apply.


----------



## LaurenBay (30 January 2018)

So pleased you have good news. Rossdales in Newmarket are amazing so she will be in good hands.


----------



## blodwyn1 (30 January 2018)

Over 25 yrs ago when my Welsh cob mare was a 4yr old she developed mastitis in  one teat in her udder. She was a maiden mare so the vet was a bit baffled but she also had a clear liquid but then blood in it when milked. I was given antibiotics to go directly in to the teat as you would a cow(not easy) but it did eventually clear and she lived to 27. I found out that the field I was grazing had been used for the dairy cows resting with mastitis so maybe thats how she got it!


----------



## Spottyappy (30 January 2018)

Commented on your Fb post, but am so pleased the outcome is better than you dared to hope. 
As she seems well in herself, hopefully she will continue to be fine, but maybe worth bearing Blodwyns  post above in mind too?


----------



## bearTessy (30 January 2018)

blodwyn1 said:



			Over 25 yrs ago when my Welsh cob mare was a 4yr old she developed mastitis in  one teat in her udder. She was a maiden mare so the vet was a bit baffled but she also had a clear liquid but then blood in it when milked. I was given antibiotics to go directly in to the teat as you would a cow(not easy) but it did eventually clear and she lived to 27. I found out that the field I was grazing had been used for the dairy cows resting with mastitis so maybe thats how she got it!
		
Click to expand...

 Hi, 

We have had two doses of this stuff syringed into the udder..... with no affect. 

Our current vet thinks it 100% not an infection as such, as two doses of this would have kicked it's bum . She's also had oral antibiotics of two sorts , both strong for over 2 months at a time.... 

Thank you, pleasing to know your mare went to live to such a wonderful age.


----------



## bearTessy (30 January 2018)

Spottyappy said:



			Commented on your Fb post, but am so pleased the outcome is better than you dared to hope. 
As she seems well in herself, hopefully she will continue to be fine, but maybe worth bearing Blodwyns  post above in mind too?
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you ! I've not got round to checking the Facebook yet. 

 I have replied to Blodwyns helpful post, unfortunately she has had two doses of the cow antibiotic syringed into the teat.  This had no affect sadly.


----------



## blodwyn1 (30 January 2018)

I assumed you would have had similar treatment given but my mare took many months to recover and also had several courses of antibiotics both oral and injected and the teat medication. I just wanted to show that recovery is possible and once she recovered she never had it again! I didn't breed from her as I was told that half of the udder wouldn't be functioning.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (30 January 2018)

Hi ask the vet for a antibiotic resistance test on anything culture it could be they be using the wrong antibiotic


----------



## Beausmate (30 January 2018)

Could it be caused by some sort of parasite?


----------



## OldFogie (30 January 2018)

hollyandivy123 said:



			Hi ask the vet for a antibiotic resistance test on anything culture it could be they be using the wrong antibiotic
		
Click to expand...

I'd add me two'penarth to that. I'd always plump for a pukka test if an oozy type infection didn't respond to normal antiseptic treatment. Tests and what they suggest can be expensive but it usually hits the nail on the head.
Both my mare and daughter's eventer suffered from terrible sores that all the yard worthies said not to worry about because it was "only" mud fever. It got to the stage when it looked like my mare's hind tooties might fall off!   So I had a specialist vet take samples and Newmarket hospital cultured some mouse serum specific to the problem (ah poor liddle micies eh?) which I kept in me fridge with the yoghurt - actually it didn't look much different.
There were actually two types of creepy crawlies (microscopic) burrowing in my mare's skin - I had to coax her - and she was far from seeing my point of view! To standing in warm insecticide three times a day and have her legs shaved - she thought I was off my head. More antiseptic cream and a steam clean for her box.
Luckily my daughter was training as a nurse so she did the injections - I can inject myself but not my timid horse who despite being the size of a house wanted to fling her fronts around me each time I approached with the hypodermic neighing nooooooooo! After the first jabs she had such a swelling reaction that we thought about buying her a bra - the poor love but this quickly settled and the final vials produced nothing adverse but much improvement. All the skin from knee to hoof fell off with lovely new stuff already underneath and she never had any further problems living to at least 33. Interestingly, the whole yard came down with ringworm one year but it didn't affect her.


----------



## bearTessy (23 February 2018)

Just to bring this thread to a close , and for future reference should anyone go through the same thing ... so they know the outcome .

Tessy was put to sleep this morning , she had a tumour in her lymphatic system.

I am heart broken but she's pain free .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 February 2018)

just (((hugs))) for you, what an amazing owner you were for her xxx


----------



## limestonelil (23 February 2018)

So very sorry for the outcome. You did your absolute best for her all the way.


----------



## Spottyappy (23 February 2018)

Have just seen this on FB, and been in tears for you.
Thinking of you at this sad time.
Run free at Rainbow bridge, Tessy


----------



## Sheep (23 February 2018)

So sorry to hear this - I've just read your post on FB. She was a very special mare. RIP Tessy.


----------



## ihatework (23 February 2018)

I&#8217;m so sorry, sleep tight Tessy x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 February 2018)

Oh no, so sorry to read your update 
Run free Tessy x


----------



## Circe (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. 
RIP Tessy
Kx


----------



## LaurenBay (23 February 2018)

I am so sorry, it was very clear how much she meant to you.

Sleep tight Tessy xxx


----------



## zigzag (23 February 2018)

Im so sorry to hear this, followed Tessy from the beginning   If you don't mind me asking how did you find out ti was cancer if all the blood tests came back clear etc?


----------



## ester (23 February 2018)

So sorry  you were an absolutely amazing owner for her, never forget that. x


----------



## bearTessy (23 February 2018)

zigzag said:



			Im so sorry to hear this, followed Tessy from the beginning   If you don't mind me asking how did you find out ti was cancer if all the blood tests came back clear etc?
		
Click to expand...

 A large tumour appeared on the side of her stomach . She lost a lot of weight and was in pain. Newmarket said a biopsy would confirm . But I wasn't going to ship her all the way to Newmarket in that condition .

She had a day out on fresh lush grass and went to sleep today .


----------



## OldNag (23 February 2018)

I am so, so sorry. RIP beautiful Tessy xx


----------



## zigzag (23 February 2018)

bearTessy said:



			A large tumour appeared on the side of her stomach . She lost a lot of weight and was in pain. Newmarket said a biopsy would confirm . But I wasn't going to ship her all the way to Newmarket in that condition .

She had a day out on fresh lush grass and went to sleep today .
		
Click to expand...

Im so sorry x


----------



## Dave's Mam (23 February 2018)

Goodnight Tessy.


----------



## DabDab (23 February 2018)

So sorry, she was an amazing horse and you were an amazing owner xx


----------



## texas (23 February 2018)

Just seen your FB post.  Run Free Tessy.


----------



## Farcical1 (23 February 2018)

Sorry to hear this but it sounds like you made the hardest but best decision.
Sleep tight Tessy.


----------



## TheresaW (23 February 2018)

So sorry xx


----------



## HappyHorses:) (23 February 2018)

I am so sorry to hear your sad update.

I've followed all your posts and what stands out is what an amazing life you gave her. Take comfort in knowing that you did what you could and allowed her a dignified and peaceful end. 

Xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 February 2018)

So sorry to hear this. Tessy couldn't have wished for a better owner.

Many hugs.


----------



## ozpoz (23 February 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this. Lucky horse having you as an owner and making sure she was looked after so very well. x


----------



## Coblover63 (23 February 2018)

Goodnight Tessy.....you were an absolute legend and will be sorely missed by a LOT of people xxx


----------



## Amymay (23 February 2018)

Such sad news. I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## gunnergundog (23 February 2018)

Poor Tessy and poor you.


----------



## Mule (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## HeresHoping (23 February 2018)

So sorry, RIP Tessy. A legend in the BOGOF stakes and an HHO horse with a mention on the Chris Evans Breakfast Show. I still remember that vividly as we all waited for Dolly to put in an appearance.


----------



## Lindylouanne (23 February 2018)

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Tessy Lxx


----------



## Mrs B (23 February 2018)

Oh no! I am so very sorry. Be proud of yourself - she had a lovely life with you. 
Sleep easy, Tessy. x


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 February 2018)

So sorry to read this sad news. Sounds like you were a wonderful owner to a wonderful mare and did everything you could for her.


----------



## bearTessy (23 February 2018)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments. 

I decided to go to work today, my wonderful friend held her for the vet. I wouldn't have been able to keep myself together and didn't want to upset Tessy . 

Doesn't quite feel real yet, I have a feeling it will hit me like a tonne of bricks tonight, when she's not in the field waiting for me , like half of my brain is telling me.


----------



## stencilface (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry to read this, she was a beautiful horse loved by more people than you can know. And she was lucky enough to fall on her feet when she came to you.

I don't think it will feel real for a long time, you just have to keep going and know it will get easier x


----------



## Clodagh (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry, what an amazing horse she was for you, and what an amazing owner you were for her.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 February 2018)

So very sorry to read this, my stomach lurched as I read your sad update. Tessybear was truly a HHO legend I so enjoyed following her story.

She had a lovely life with you and will be remembered fondly by so many. 

Rest in peace gorgeous girl xx


----------



## SEL (23 February 2018)

I'm so, so sorry. Really feel for you xx


----------



## blodwyn1 (23 February 2018)

So sorry for your loss, take care of yourself.


----------



## Diddleydoo (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry. You've been a wonderful owner and done a very brave thing putting her needs before your own emotions.


----------



## Pippity (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tessy really landed on her feet when she came to you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 February 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I wouldn't have taken her to Newmarket either.


----------



## FionaM12 (23 February 2018)

I am rarely here these days but saw the news on Facebook and had to come to add my condolences. 

The Tessy Bear bogoff thread was unforgettable, we all followed your and your lovely mare's story, logging in night and day just for news. As everyone else has said, you gave her a wonderful life and you have made the bravest and kindest decision for her at the end.

Rest in peace, beautiful Tessy, and virtual hugs for you Abbie. Xxx


----------



## Fools Motto (23 February 2018)

So sad to hear of this news. Tessy, the legend of HHO. She'll never be forgotten. Thank you for being a wonderful owner, and putting her needs first. The hardest thing saying goodbye, but be proud of the memories you have. God bless Tessybear. Much love and hugs to you too. xxx


----------



## nikicb (23 February 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Please take care of yourself, you have done the very best for her during her time with you.  Thank you for sharing your journey with us - the good times and the bad.  Rest easy Tessy.  xxxxxx


----------



## Supertrooper (23 February 2018)

I was so sad to read this. She was such a legend and her foal thread kept me obsessively logging into HHO for days. 

Thinking of you at this sad time, she was very loved by you and I&#8217;m sure you have many happy memories xxxxx


----------



## Surreydeb (23 February 2018)

So sorry for your loss I like many others followed all your Bogof posts and Dolly updates. Tessy was lucky to have you. RIP Tessy


----------



## mytwofriends (23 February 2018)

Oh no, how very sad. My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet Tessy.


----------



## buddylove (23 February 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, run free Tessy x


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2018)

Very best wishes to you.  She was loved and cared for by the best owner possible and you ensured her safety and welfare to the very sad end.  Take pride in yourself, she was proud to have you in her life and she wanted for nothing with you at her side.


----------

